# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  Φθηνή λύση για PCB

## electroman

Γενικά όταν βρίσκω καλά resources μου αρέσει να τα μοιράζομαι  :Biggrin: !

Πριν ένα περίπου μήνα δοκίμασα την υπηρεσία http://iteadstudio.com/store/index.php?cPath=19_20

Έφτιαξα μια απλή πλακέτα για PIC development με το EAGLE και την έστειλα. Μου κόστισε $14 και μετά από 2-3 βδομάδες οι πλακέτες ήταν σπίτι μου. Δεν έχω πολύ εμπειρία σε πλακέτες αλλά η ποιότητα κατά την γνώμη μου είναι πάρα πολύ καλή.

Σου στέλνουν 10 PCBs και 2 radnom PCBs από άλλους πελάτες τους!

Ελπίζω να το βρείτε και εσείς καλό.






Καλημέρα.

----------

leosedf (02-09-11), 

Spirtos (03-09-11)

----------


## aris285

14$ τα 10 τεμαχεια?

----------


## Manthosvf

και ξανα ρωτώ και εγω τα 10 τεμαχεια 14$ 



> 14$ τα 10 τεμαχεια?

----------


## shoco

στη σελιδα τους λενε οτι η τιμη ειναι για 10 τεμ.

----------


## picdev

να υποθέσω οτι τα 10 κομμάτια είναι για το ίδιο σχέδιο.
χωρίς να ξέρω , λίγο που το googlara η τιμή είναι πολύ καλή

----------


## lordi

Πολύ καλή τιμή! Οι 2 πλακέτες απο random πελάτη τους τι ακριβώς είναι?! :p Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορεί και κάποιος άλλος να πάρει δυο πλακέτες δικές σου?!

----------


## electroman

> και ξανα ρωτώ και εγω τα 10 τεμαχεια 14$



Ναι είναι για 10 PCB του ιδίου σχεδίου (10 αντίγραφα).





> Πολύ καλή τιμή! Οι 2 πλακέτες απο random πελάτη τους τι ακριβώς είναι?! :p Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορεί και κάποιος άλλος να πάρει δυο πλακέτες δικές σου?!



Ναι, έτσι είναι. Βασικά υπάρχει μια extra χρέωση $0.10 που τους επιτρέπεις να στέλνουν την πλακέτα σου σε άλλους πελάτες που λαμβάνουν επίσης μέρος σε αυτό το πρόγραμμα (open-hardware το ονομάζουν).

----------


## ks78

Δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει τις υπηρεσίες τους, αλλά απ' όσο ξέρω τα 5 από τα 10 τεμάχια που στέλνουν είναι μαρκαρισμένα και κολλημένα με ταινία. Σ' αυτά έχει γίνει e-test και το έχουν περάσει επιτυχώς. Τα άλλα 5 _ενδέχεται_ να είναι προβληματικά. Όχι ότι μας χαλάει αυτό... πάλι φθηνά βγαίνει.

----------


## picdev

τι σημαίνει είναι μαρκαρισμένα με ταινία ? απλά λέει το brand?
βέβαια 10 κομμάτια είναι πολλά , αν ήταν 5..

----------


## Panoss

Απίστευτη τιμή!

----------


## electroman

> Δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει τις υπηρεσίες τους, αλλά απ' όσο ξέρω τα 5 από τα 10 τεμάχια που στέλνουν είναι μαρκαρισμένα και κολλημένα με ταινία. Σ' αυτά έχει γίνει e-test και το έχουν περάσει επιτυχώς. Τα άλλα 5 _ενδέχεται_ να είναι προβληματικά. Όχι ότι μας χαλάει αυτό... πάλι φθηνά βγαίνει.



Οι 10 PCBs ήρθαν σε πολύ καλή συσκευασία, περιτυλιγμένες και μέσα σε bubble wrap. Οι 5 από αυτές έχουν ένα σημάδι με μαρκαδόρο στα πλάγια, (ουσιαστικά αόρατο) και είναι αυτές που έχουν ελεγχθεί. Τώρα αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι οι υπόλοιπες δεν δουλεύουν. Εγώ η μια που έφτιαξα και δουλεύει μια χαρά (αυτή στην φωτογραφία) είναι από αυτές χωρίς τον μαρκαδόρο.

Brand δεν λέει πουθενά. Το μόνο επιπρόσθετο γράψιμο είναι σε μία γωνιά στο top silkscreen layer, με πολύ μικρά γράμματα και μάλλον είναι το serial number.

----------


## sakisr

Καλησπερα.Μηπως οι extra πλακεττες ειναι η φυρα που λεμε?Δηλ. Αναλογως το μεγεθος του pcb σου στελουν και extra γιατι περισσευει το φυλο?Δηλ αν το αρχικο κομματι ειναι 50x50 δεν πεταν το υπολοιπο αλλα σου το στελνουν.

----------


## picdev

δεν νομίζω να περισεύουν γιατί λογικά θα δουλεύουν με συγκεκριμένα μεγέθη,
αλλά 10 κομμάτια είναι πολλά, άμα τους στείλεις κανένα μαιλ κάνουν κανένα σκόντο για 5 πχ?

----------


## electroman

Παιδιά ξεχάστε ότι είναι 10 κομμάτια! Δέστε ότι φτιάχνεις μια PCB με πάρα πολύ καλά specs με μόνο $14.

----------


## Panoss

> Παιδιά ξεχάστε ότι είναι 10 κομμάτια! Δέστε ότι φτιάχνεις μια PCB με πάρα πολύ καλά specs με μόνο $14.



Μην τα ξεχνάτε τα 10 κομμάτια:
Δέστε ότι φτιάχνεις ένα PCB με πάρα πολύ καλά specs με μόνο $1,4!

----------


## lordi

> Παιδιά ξεχάστε ότι είναι 10 κομμάτια! Δέστε ότι φτιάχνεις μια PCB με πάρα πολύ καλά specs με μόνο $14.



Όντως! Prototyping με περίπου 1€/PCB! Ακόμη κι αν δεν θες 10 αλλά 5 δεν νομίζω να βρείς πουθενά τιμή 2€ ανά πλακέτα για τόσα λίγα κομμάτια!! Το μόνο κακό που θα μπορούσε να πεί κανείς είναι το μέγεθος της πλακέτας (5cm x 5cm)! Αλλά και πάλι για hobby εφαρμογές είναι μια χαρά! Ένας λόγος παραπάνω να σχεδιάζουμε πλακέτες πιο μαζεμένες  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2: !!

----------


## savnik

Για τα μεταφορικά δεν  μας είπες;

----------


## electroman

Συμπεριλαμβάνονται στα $14.

Βασικά είναι $9.90 οι 10 πλακέτες, $0.10 οι 2 random που είπαμε και $4 τα μεταφορικά.

----------


## sakisr

Δηλ. αν παραγγειλω πλακεττα 11x5 θα την κατασκευασουν ή κανουν μονο μικρες?Θελω πολλα κομματια γιατι πατενταρισα κατι.

----------


## Danza

Το βρήσκω καλό αλλά μόνο για μαζική παραγωγή.... Το να έχω ένα σχέδιο που σε 5cm*5cm δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να χωρέσω αυτά που θέλω και να έχω άλλες 9 ίδιες πλακέτες τι να το κάνω?

Αν είχα πατέντα όπως ο Σάκης και με ενδιέφερε να έχω αρκετές πλακέτες με μικρό κόστος τότε βούρ στον πατσά!

Προσωπική μου γνώμη σαν χομπίστας, παίρνω ότι χρειάζεται για αποχάλκωση + μια καλή πλακέτα με 10Ε όλα μαζί και καθάρισα!

----------


## sakisr

Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχεις ποσοτητα σε πολυ καλη ποιοτητα απ' οτι ειδα στην ιστοσελιδα τους.Αρα συμφερει.Στο φιναλε μαζευτειτε μερικα ατομα που θελετε να κανετε την ιδια κατασκευη και βολευτειτε.

----------

Danza (03-09-11)

----------


## αθικτον

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχεις ποσοτητα σε πολυ καλη ποιοτητα απ' οτι ειδα στην ιστοσελιδα τους.Αρα συμφερει.Στο φιναλε μαζευτειτε μερικα ατομα που θελετε να κανετε την ιδια κατασκευη και βολευτειτε.



Κάνεις και κανενα δωρο φιλε Σακη. 

θυμασαι πριν λιγο καιρο που ελεγα για τυχη , οιωνους και περιεργες συμπτωσεις και καποιος φιλος διαφωνησε;

Η μοιρα μας ρυθμιζεται απο τη μερα που γεννιομαστε,δες την 
φωτογραφια:

Αγ.Μνημονιου.jpgΑγ.Μνημονιου2.jpg

Και μπορεις να επαληθευσεις την ημερομηνια γεννησης απο την
"wikipedia":  http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%93%...AD%CE%BF%CF%85

----------


## AAEIV

Χα χα πολύ καλό το τελευταίο!!!

Να ρωτήσω κάτι: Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα project, πχ μια αντίσταση και έναν πυκνωτή σε σειρά... 
Θα το φτιάξω πρώτα στο bread board. Επειδή όμως θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω, δεν βολεύει να το έχει εκεί πάνω.
Οπότε πρέπει να το βάλω σε ένα PCB(αν καταλαβαίνω καλά...) και μετά σε ένα κουτί για να είναι πιο εύχρηστο...
Μέχρι να φτάσω στο σημείο της παραγγελίας, πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να το "κατασκευάσω"...
Πως γίνεται αυτό?

----------


## Spirtos

Δε'ιχνει πολύ καλή περίπτωση, ειδικά αν φτιάχνεις πανω από ένα pcb. Και γενικά έχει πολύ καλές τιμές για μικρή παραγωγή. Μια ερώτηση μόνο, είναι Αμερική από ότι βλέπω, τι έγινε με τους φόρους?

----------


## electroman

Για την Κύπρο, η παραγγελία πρέπει να είναι κάπου στα €50 και πάνω για να ασχοληθεί το ταχυδρομείο με φόρους και δασμούς...

----------


## electroman

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι: Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα project, πχ μια αντίσταση και έναν πυκνωτή σε σειρά... 
> Θα το φτιάξω πρώτα στο bread board. Επειδή όμως θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω, δεν βολεύει να το έχει εκεί πάνω.
> Οπότε πρέπει να το βάλω σε ένα PCB(αν καταλαβαίνω καλά...) και μετά σε ένα κουτί για να είναι πιο εύχρηστο...
> Μέχρι να φτάσω στο σημείο της παραγγελίας, πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να το "κατασκευάσω"...
> Πως γίνεται αυτό?



Για απλά project σε "μόνιμη" κατάσταση που δεν χρειάζεται να φτιαξεις PCB, καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιησείς stripboard

----------


## JOUN

> Δε'ιχνει πολύ καλή περίπτωση, ειδικά αν φτιάχνεις πανω από ένα pcb. Και γεικά έχει πολύ καλές τιμές για μικρή παραγωγή. Μια ερώτηση μόνο, είναι Αμερική από ότι βλέπω, τι έγινε με τους φόρους?



Aμερικη με τετοιες τιμες;;;ΧΑΑΑΑ σιγα να μην.. Κινα ειναι.. http://iteadstudio.com/store/index.p...age=contact_us (γιαυτο και εχουν παρει την παραγωγη οτιδηποτε υπαρχει στον πλανητη.. )

----------


## Spirtos

> Aμερικη με τετοιες τιμες;;;ΧΑΑΑΑ σιγα να μην.. Κινα ειναι.. http://iteadstudio.com/store/index.p...age=contact_us (γιαυτο και εχουν παρει την παραγωγη οτιδηποτε υπαρχει στον πλανητη.. )



Σωστός! Δεν το εψαξα το θέμα αναλυτικά.

----------


## kiros

Έκανα μια παραγγελία με τα $14. Για να δούμε.

----------


## paul333

οι τιμη ειναι πολυ καλη μαλλον εχουν βρει τροπο να μην πετανε ουτε εκατοστο απο την πλακετα
καλα που να πιασεις αυτο το κινεζικο μυαλο θα καταστρεψει αμερικη,ευρωπη δεν θα μεινει ουτε cents. :Biggrin:

----------


## electroman

> Έκανα μια παραγγελία με τα $14. Για να δούμε.



Γιάννη, όταν έρθουν οι πλακέτες ανέβασε φωτογραφίες εδώ αν μπορείς! Τι έφτιαξες;

----------


## santosp

@electroman

Χιλια ευχαριστω για το συνδεσμο! Να εισαι καλα.

----------


## electroman

> @electroman
> 
> Χιλια ευχαριστω για το συνδεσμο! Να εισαι καλα.



Παρακαλώ  :Smile:  Χαίρομαι που το βρήκες χρήσιμο. Θα ήταν καλά αν μπορούσες να ανεβάσεις καμία φωτογραφία όταν τις έχεις στα χέρια σου. Έτσι για να μοιραζόμαστε τον ενθουσιασμό της δημιουργίας!

----------


## chip

Προφανος ο κινέζος στο κομάτι που περισσεύει από μια μεγάλη πλακέτα άλλου πελάτη βάζει την μικρή πλακέτα στην πολύ καλη τιμή... Γι αυτό και η υπηρεσία αυτή είναι για μικρές σε διάσταση πλακέτες....

----------

